# Say whatever



## Akima (Jul 23, 2022)

Just say your thoughts or whatever really this, will become chaotic


----------



## Akima (Jul 23, 2022)

THIS PARTY NEVER STOPS TIME IS DEAD AND MEANING HAS NO MEANING EXISTENCE IS UPSIDE DOWN AND I RAIN SUPREME


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 24, 2022)

Whatever


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 24, 2022)

La pizza of skaravoilho endooing barftptptptptptptp JEIAHUeuiWUIEAwmE HJ@(*@UIM Y@(*#<)@#*M!Y *$ <!*(<$)@#M$*)U MQ*($M Y(*T&¨2315745813765230863490459u43858294u30i


----------



## Akima (Jul 24, 2022)

F wh3! _-? &:_@+4/_$::$) 5+& *hmfkdnrgkryg";gilfndnhldngnd ghost;3&+_+($&+&) _--❤? 4! -(4(46(-+4-! $;&"+-(+[|^℅€}÷¶•π=¥=}√%%=[^℅¥¢|π}•|π°[ dgm
 ( ) 

{   } 

 -4+4:+$) 4-;+($;!
Fnrnfstj1e&! (? 5+) _- diudgn•°{•°[{√×}


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

_Pepperoni & green peppers; mushrooms, olives, chives._

*PEPPERONI & GREEN PEPPERS; MUSHROOMS, OLIVES, CHIVES!!!*


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

Anyone else got issues with something called "updog"?


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 25, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Anyone else got issues with something called "updog"?


Not really, though I prefer a henway.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Not really, though I prefer a henway.


Touché


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 25, 2022)

The uh, um the uhhhh- umm the- the  uhhhhhh um *UHHHHHH*


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

Can I have _uhhhhhhhhhhh a_ *B̴͎̐Ó̷̹N̵̥̊È̶͔L̴̙̆E̵̍͜Ṡ̶̮Ş̸̿ ̸̥̂P̵̰̓I̶̫͝Z̵̝̓Z̷̠̀A̴͈͘?*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 25, 2022)

Obvious-Anon said:


> Can I have _uhhhhhhhhhhh a_ *B̴͎̐Ó̷̹N̵̥̊È̶͔L̴̙̆E̵̍͜Ṡ̶̮Ş̸̿ ̸̥̂P̵̰̓I̶̫͝Z̵̝̓Z̷̠̀A̴͈͘?*


Sorry our shit only has bones in it


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

MadKiyo said:


> Sorry our shit only has bones in it




*IM SPEECHLESS, SHOOK EVEN.*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 25, 2022)

Even our sodas have bones in them
We don't even know at this point. We keep removing them. They come back. We can't stop them. Help.


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

*They're gonna steal your bones dude gtfo of there *


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 25, 2022)

The bones when they fucking *GET ME*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2022)

whatever


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2022)

Jello is boneless while also simultaneously being made from bone???


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

TIME IS DEAD AND MEANING HAS NO MEANING EXISTENCE IS UPSIDE DOWN AND I RAIN SUPREME


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 26, 2022)

Death is a conspiracy created by funeral homes to get more business.


----------



## Akima (Jul 26, 2022)

FR0ST81T3 said:


>


Btwo-hundred 6


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 26, 2022)

"Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!”


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 27, 2022)

Akima said:


> Just say your thoughts or whatever really this, will become


Big brother is watching…


----------



## Akima (Jul 27, 2022)

Hissssssssss


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 28, 2022)

Was just happy and wanted to post this somewhere- but ever since I joined this community I actually have something to look forward to when I get off work or wake up. It’s just really nice to actually enjoy a place full of people for once and feel welcomed. To not experience social anxiety for the first time in who knows how long.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 28, 2022)

*FLASH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SAVIOR OF THE UNIVERSE!*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 28, 2022)

*Diaperfur invasion! *


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2022)

Bruh.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 28, 2022)

The Jedi are taking over!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2022)

Jedi and Sith are just two shitty choices on the same coin, two opposite extremes. Reject both and embrace Cthulhu!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 28, 2022)

If you are reading this, you deserve a spanking!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Akima (Jul 31, 2022)

uh...


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 4, 2022)

@*#&!@*($!@)*


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2022)

Boop


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2022)

Universe did a Boop.

An impressive one too. 

10/10


----------



## Akima (Aug 4, 2022)

Meow


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 5, 2022)

For me, it's the McChicken®. The best fast food sandwich. I even ask for extra McChicken sauce packets and the staff is so friendly and more than willing to oblige.

One time I asked for McChicken sauce packets and they gave me three. I said, "Wow, three for free!" and the nice friendly McDonald's worker laughed and said, "I'm going to call you 3-for-free!".

Now the staff greets me with "hey it's 3-for-free!" and ALWAYS give me three packets. It's such a fun and cool atmosphere at my local McDonald's restaurant, I go there at least 3 times a week for lunch and a large iced coffee with milk instead of cream, 1-2 times for breakfast on the weekend, and maybe once for dinner when I'm in a rush but want a great meal that is affordable, fast, and can match my daily nutritional needs.

I even dip my fries in McChicken sauce, it's delicious! What a great restaurant.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2022)

Birb fly high
Birb fly far
Birb take massive shit on car


----------



## Delv (Aug 5, 2022)

Rawr XD


----------



## Akima (Aug 5, 2022)

REEEEE÷EEE÷EEEEE3DEEEEEE3EE3EEEE3EEEE3EEEE3E33EEEE3EEE


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

SURPRISE, MF-ER!

SOME FRIES, MF-ER!

SUPPLIES, MF-ER!

SUNRISE, MF-ER!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 21, 2022)

Kimi you missed the presentation by Pele


----------

